# I have a home that was built in the 70s and would like to do a complete remodel.



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

The biggest deciding factor for everything is how much your willing to spend moving plumbing. if your willing to spend the money moving plumbing there are a lot of options if not your sort of stuck with keeping bathrooms and laundry where they are or close to where they are.

edit: having a little bit of a hallway between your bedrooms and main area is actually a pretty nice feature. i will play around with your plan for a bit but honestly your biggest deciding factor is going to be money and spending a bit of money and time with a good architect will save you a lot in the long run.


----------



## 114flatrock (Apr 13, 2016)

I have no problem moving plumbing...it is free and clear under the house Or wiring for that matter. I have a budget of $50K or more if needed.Those stairs are the main sticking point to centering the kitchen and opening it wide.We have no need for a living /sitting area and really don't need 3 bedrooms but if they can stay even better. I appreciate you doing this as I just don't have any knack for this
I have looked at hundreds of floor plans and have seen a few that might work if modified a lot.
I am one of those that has to see it on paper.
Thanks 
David.


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

Mingledtrash said:


> The biggest deciding factor for everything is how much your willing to spend moving plumbing. if your willing to spend the money moving plumbing there are a lot of options if not your sort of stuck with keeping bathrooms and laundry where they are or close to where they are.
> 
> edit: having a little bit of a hallway between your bedrooms and main area is actually a pretty nice feature. i will play around with your plan for a bit but honestly your biggest deciding factor is going to be money and spending a bit of money and time with a good architect will save you a lot in the long run.


What? Plumbing isn't that expensive, at least not the "deciding" factor.


----------



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

ChiTownPro said:


> What? Plumbing isn't that expensive, at least not the "deciding" factor.


It can be depending on how much OP is willing to spend. For example moving the main bath that is near the kitchen to the other side of the master bath would be much cheaper than moving it to some random place because the mast bath plumbing is close by and could connected to. Without the OP saying how far they are willing to go you cant really say what would work for them and this is where spending money on a professional design and architect to work with you would be beneficial. other than that the best advice is to print out the plan and draw over it with what you want and go from there.


----------



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

114flatrock said:


> I have no problem moving plumbing...it is free and clear under the house Or wiring for that matter. I have a budget of $50K or more if needed.Those stairs are the main sticking point to centering the kitchen and opening it wide.We have no need for a living /sitting area and really don't need 3 bedrooms but if they can stay even better. I appreciate you doing this as I just don't have any knack for this
> I have looked at hundreds of floor plans and have seen a few that might work if modified a lot.
> I am one of those that has to see it on paper.
> Thanks
> David.


One of the things i was thinking about would be trying to take some of the space from the bedroom that has the pop out on the front of the house and turning it in to a proper foyer/entry area. I dont like how your front door is directly into the living area.


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

Mingledtrash said:


> It can be depending on how much OP is willing to spend. For example moving the main bath that is near the kitchen to the other side of the master bath would be much cheaper than moving it to some random place because the mast bath plumbing is close by and could connected to. Without the OP saying how far they are willing to go you cant really say what would work for them and this is where spending money on a professional design and architect to work with you would be beneficial. other than that the best advice is to print out the plan and draw over it with what you want and go from there.


I agree about the plans but not that plumbing moves would be the deciding factor. Plumbing isn't ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

ChiTownPro said:


> I agree about the plans but not that plumbing moves would be the deciding factor. Plumbing isn't ridiculously expensive.


I guess i might have miss portrayed it. I guess the better way to look at it is if you can keep the plumbing close you can save a little money. 

anyway here is a quick draw up of some ideas what do you and flatrock think of it? with this one the decision it whether you want the extra bed even though it would be smaller or reduce it to a smaller office/den area.


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

More like grossly exaggerated.


----------



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

another draft


----------



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

ChiTownPro said:


> More like grossly exaggerated.


To some people with a smaller budgets(there are people of all income levels on this forum) jackhammering up the concrete to move the plumbing 20' could change the entire plan of their remodel while others with a bigger budget it might not be a problem. I dont know the going rate of moving plumbing in OP's location and would not be able to tell if it's a deal breaker or not and neither can you, OP asked for ideas, i was merely trying to relay the fact that moving plumbing may be something to consider in the budget, not "knowing" what their budget is or how far that money will go in there local area. Also you are straight up full of sh!t you dont know whether once they move the plumbing 30' if they will need to install a sump pump or whether the drains from the 70's are made of orangeburg pipe and the entire system needs replaced at the time of remodel so unless you have something to contribute i dont see why you want to push the point.


----------



## 114flatrock (Apr 13, 2016)

Just showed this to my bride....Best ideas yet!
You have a talent!
Going to look at more in the morning getting late 
and thanks again !


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

Mingledtrash said:


> The biggest deciding factor for everything is how much your willing to spend moving plumbing.





Mingledtrash said:


> To some people with a smaller budgets(there are people of all income levels on this forum) jackhammering up the concrete to move the plumbing 20' could change the entire plan of their remodel while others with a bigger budget it might not be a problem. I dont know the going rate of moving plumbing in OP's location and would not be able to tell if it's a deal breaker or not and neither can you, OP asked for ideas, i was merely trying to relay the fact that moving plumbing may be something to consider in the budget, not "knowing" what their budget is or how far that money will go in there local area. Also you are straight up full of sh!t you dont know whether once they move the plumbing 30' if they will need to install a sump pump or whether the drains from the 70's are made of orangeburg pipe and the entire system needs replaced at the time of remodel so unless you have something to contribute i dont see why you want to push the point.


I am adding to the discussion. I am correcting misinformation. The fact is, plumbing isn't the biggest deciding factor. It's a factor, but hardly the biggest. I am not full of chit, because I do this for a living.

Now you are back pedaling and adding details to the scenario, but even then it doesn't change the fact that plumbing isn't the biggest deciding factor. When I work with budgets and clients I discuss all of their options. One of them is to do the project in phases. But the most important is to understand their budget. You made a statement without knowing his budget.

Another item that you discuss with a client is unforeseens. Since you cannot foresee a major plumbing, electric, structural...problem you do need to plan for that. I always put back 10% of the budget for these items. But you are right, sometimes an issue arises that requires a complete rethink of the project. But that is a very rare circumstance and is hardly one that can be properly planned for without a bottomless budget.

I know that people don't like their knowledge and information challenged, but I couldn't let that misinformation just hang out there for people to read for years to come.

For what it's worth, I do like you second layout, but haven't had time myself to sit down and play with his floor plan.


----------



## 114flatrock (Apr 13, 2016)

Here is what I came up with from your Ideas...however I an wondering if not moving the front door (it would be awkward but not impossible) would the kitchen be a tad small. We have huge refridge Might work better with small table and chairs vs bar. I do like the bar and want to keep it if possible
You have opened up some great ideas


----------



## 114flatrock (Apr 13, 2016)

I just figured a way to get 3 more feet in kitchen by using front stoop or porch we never use.


----------



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

114flatrock said:


> I just figured a way to get 3 more feet in kitchen by using front stoop or porch we never use.


What are the dimensions of your current kitchen. And does it feel to small to you?


----------



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

> That diagram is a bit mathsy so for those of us who prefer English....
> 
> Each leg of the kitchen work triangle must be 4 feet (1.2m) or more and not more than 9 feet (2.75m).
> If you add up the legs of the kitchen triangle this should not be more than 26 feet (7.9m).


http://www.houseplanshelper.com/kitchen-design-layout.html



> You need at least 10 x 10ft (3 x 3m) to consider a G shaped kitchen and the design is easily expanded into a larger room, provided that the kitchen triangle is kept to a manageable size.


http://www.houseplanshelper.com/g-shaped-kitchen.html

Hope this can help you with kitchen planning. I can see your concern with moving the front door i think there is only a couple solutions to keeping it where it is. i will post it when i can but i dont really like it as well. I also dont know what the front of your house looks like so i was not really able to tell if it would look ok to move it or if you would have to massively rework the front of your house.


----------



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

I dont really have time to do a detailed draw out but the basic idea would be giving up the current master bath for kitchen area and then using the other bedroom to expand your master suite.


----------



## 114flatrock (Apr 13, 2016)

Adding the 3 feet the kitchen is now larger than the original. You did a great job getting the ball rolling. Just what I needed!
I have looked and looked and never saw that Idea
Thanks again
I am in Ga. Are you anywhere near?
David


----------



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

<-----look here.:wink2: I am in utah. If you look below my user name to the left, most of the regular collaborator's on this site will have there location just below their member username.


----------



## 114flatrock (Apr 13, 2016)

It is official now! The wife has looked for a couple of days and has given the plan her approval. Thanks to everyone . Now the fun begins, Time to start laying out kitchens and bathrooms. I have Punch Home designer but it is a little difficult to navigate. Had it for 7 years plus and wondering if there is something better on line out there.
This remodel won't be too difficult in the electrical and plumbing will be easy as the wire runs are pulled.Just extensions for the added walls. A new run for the range. Plenty of room under the floor to run new PVC plumbing.
Any ideas to how to arrange bathrooms and kitchens are welcome.We want to change this 40 year old home into a modern and friendly design.
Things like a big shower in the master bath and a bar vs island in kitchen.
Thanks to everyone.
David


----------



## Mingledtrash (Nov 27, 2015)

once you get your floor plan kinda finalized post an update where we can see the measurements. then if something looks to tight or small we can let you know.


----------



## DIYenthusiast1 (May 12, 2016)

Wow you got some really great suggestions for your remodel from this thread. It is making me wish I would have discovered this forum before we remodelled our house 5 years ago. Although I am happy with how it turned out either way. Good luck with the whole process. I remember it being extremely tiring but ultimately very rewarding. We did get very closely involved too, even stayed in an RV we rented from https://www.campanda.com/ for a while so we could stay on site at all times even when we had to move out for a short period of time. Very worth it in the long run. Nothing like that first evening after the remodel is complete, sitting in the living room and just staring at the finished product in amazement. I hope you will find it just as fulfilling Good luck with everything!


----------

